# Noma Snowblower? Who for parts?



## powerking

Ok my Noma snowblower wont move anymore and I found out it is "what I believe" to be called the intermediate shaft...It has the small gear on one end of it....the gear is toast! Question is, Who make the parts for this? Its a E2914000, is the model number on the frame and it says Murray, but the number I called is no help...
Thanks
Rich


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Are you sure that is the model number and do you have the serial number as well???
That does not sound right.
Usually it is on the back of the blower down low between the handlebars...bring a flashlight, pen and paper and triple check. Maybe one wet paper towel and one dry as well in case label is very dirty...


----------



## td5771

its a jack shaft, fighting with one now, 
I will get back to you, ............screaming kids.


----------



## td5771

ok is it the hex shape shaft with one small gear on one end and goes through the friction disc. about 10 inches long? or does it have one small gear on one end and a large gear on the other end and about 4 inches long


----------



## powerking

td is correct...it is about 5in long with a big gear and a little gear on it...the little gear got chewed up.....I'm almost ready to grind the old one off and weld a new one on!! That is defintely the correct number...label is really clear to see....E2914000......Code 4236.....Ser#S001778333852......And it says Murray on the label. Td, you must have had a great time getting it out like I did!! What a PIA!! I'm just trying to figure out if I can cross it with another brand or something......


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

powerking said:


> td is correct...it is about 5in long with a big gear and a little gear on it...the little gear got chewed up.....I'm almost ready to grind the old one off and weld a new one on!! That is defintely the correct number...label is really clear to see....E2914000......Code 4236.....Ser#S001778333852......And it says Murray on the label. Td, you must have had a great time getting it out like I did!! What a PIA!! I'm just trying to figure out if I can cross it with another brand or something......


Sorry to question you at all powerking but I called around for you and everyone is like ....ah no that is not the right number.

I called briggs but didn't have serial or code previous.

The skinny I received was that Murray went defunct but Briggs bought the name in 2005. they really don't support any murray products before 2005 but do have some manuals possibly in system but most likely not.

A woman at briggs (800-444-7774) said their model numbers do not start with a letter but I thought I saw a couple starting with F myself...but you state yours is an E. She also said pretty much Oscar Wilson distributors(800-849-1297...although this number is Husqvarna) supports Murray prior to 2005...I called them and it just said for parts try order tree.com.

I would try calling briggs again with all your info...

Best of luck.


----------



## powerking

Thank you Kindly for your help getting some info. I did call Oscar earlier today and they told me the same thing...I'll have to check the date code on the motor later on, maybe I'll be able to put a closer date on it. It came to me 2 yrs ago with a "no drive" issue...I found the chain to be missing...figure that one out!! I matched a chain up to it (or so i thought!) It really got a workout these past few days with solid 32" we got here...with drifts to 5 ft!







Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Sorry to question you at all powerking but I called around for you and everyone is like ....ah no that is not the right number.
> 
> I called briggs but didn't have serial or code previous.
> 
> The skinny I received was that Murray went defunct but Briggs bought the name in 2005. they really don't support any murray products before 2005 but do have some manuals possibly in system but most likely not.
> 
> A woman at briggs (800-444-7774) said their model numbers do not start with a letter but I thought I saw a couple starting with F myself...but you state yours is an E. She also said pretty much Oscar Wilson distributors(800-849-1297...although this number is Husqvarna) supports Murray prior to 2005...I called them and it just said for parts try order tree.com.
> 
> I would try calling briggs again with all your info...
> 
> Best of luck.


----------



## td5771

having a tough time with a murray built one here. same as you the small gear is wasted causing the chain to jump off. 

went to my neighbors house and while having a frosty beverage and messing with a 1960s blower I gave him I noticed that his newer craftsman had the same bolts in the same place on the outside as the brute snowblower I am working on. opened it up and go figure the exact same shaft is in the exact same spot. his craftsman prefix is 536.xxxxxx, that should be a murray built unit. the small sprocket/gear has 8 teeth on it. I have to do some more measuring on the brute blower but it appears to be identical.

If it looks good I will order a new one and worst case scenario I will send it back. its worth the trouble since the blower is junk other wise.

I feel bad, I just did a service on this brute unit for the guy and through this major storm it does great, he called to say it had never worked better. Then he called a few hours later and said he went back out to do some clean up and he has no forward gears.

Here is the part number ------- 761691MA

and the part at sears: for once they seemed to be cheapest

http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...embly&brandDesc=CRAFTSMAN&modelDesc=8.5-HP-26


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Here is a place that had some chains and jackshafts. Not sure of your fit but give it a look. 

Murray Snowblower Parts

This one had belts to your model #

Lawn Mower Pros - Search Results for E2914000


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

powerking....Now I am getting pissed what company like briggs does not take the info of the company they buy with them. I am on a gosh darn mission.

here is a company that makes aftermarket for Murray:
you will have to sift through but saw belts, skids, jack shaft etc.

Brand/OEM Replacement, MURRAY | Rotary Corp US ®


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

What type of Noma is it....Like a 1032B(bad example).... but what does it say on top of housing?? Like my model number is 1690776 but my snowblower is a Simplicity 870 8/28.....usually i ask the model number second but going the other way this time.


----------



## powerking

mine is a 10hp...I'm not sure on the width, Id have to go "dig" it out, but I beleive its 29 or 30" wide


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

powerking said:


> mine is a 10hp...I'm not sure on the width, Id have to go "dig" it out, but I beleive its 29 or 30" wide


Please know I am not being a wise ass,fresh or condescending in tone here:

On your actual machine Is there a label on top of auger housing that says something like NOMA POWER KING??? OR Noma Snowmonster 1032....I am making these up but something along those lines?? Mine is Simplicity 870 Snow away or Sno pro 8/28 for example

Here is a Murray example:

Murray 1695000 (ST1130S)(2006) 30" Dual Stage Snowthrower Parts

The model number is 1695000...but it is known as a ST1130S
So the top of that machines auger housing might have a sticker across it saying Murray/Noma on the left top Auger housing and on the top right it might say ST1130S. I am looking for something like ST1130S per say...

No worries but I have to ask...I promise I am done after this...haha. I am on a quest.


----------



## Pythons37

I have a Noma blower. Model # 627104x8A
Code #8220
Serial #S001763761913

It is 10HP Tecumseh and has a 27" bucket. The link is for a parts blow up. Outdoor Distributors.

http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Murray/MURRAY-MODEL-627104X8-PARTS-LIST.pdf

Hope this helps you.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Pythons37 said:


> I have a Noma blower. Model # 627104x8A
> Code #8220
> Serial #S001763761913
> 
> It is 10HP Tecumseh and has a 27" bucket. The link is for a parts blow up. Outdoor Distributors.
> 
> http://www.outdoordistributors.com/pdf/Murray/MURRAY-MODEL-627104X8-PARTS-LIST.pdf
> 
> Hope this helps you.


Pythons, 
How did you get the parts list to come up on Outdoor Distributors???


----------



## Pythons37

*Can't remember.*



Simplicity Solid 22 said:


> Pythons,
> How did you get the parts list to come up on Outdoor Distributors???


I got this Noma at least 5 years ago. That's when I got this link ( Outdoor Distributors. ). I forgot I had it. I couldn't get anywhere doing what they have posted now. I dug out an old computer, plugged it in, and there was the link. I was pretty surprised it still worked. They must want phone calls, so they can upsell, or something. I needed the two piece keyed pulley. No one around here knew what I was talking about. That's why I looked so hard for the old link. Hope it helps.


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I was wondering how because when I tried a model search with your # it would not go. Thanks...I hope that can help powerking. Wow you pulled out the old computer even...KUDOS!


----------



## Pythons37

Well, I had already done that a few months ago. But, I made sure I moved the link to where I could get it quickly.

And, for what it's worth, I'm quite fond of this big. oversized, heavy, awkward, son of a female dog, clumsy, loud, old, extremely efficient machine. It even moves the wet slushy stuff. Not far, but far enough. I have not installed an impeller kit. I choose not to. I trust the Murray engineers more than I trust myself. There has to be a reason that all manufacturers choose the tolerances that they do. These are cheap, lightweight rigs. Heavy duty stuff costs a lot more. ( Honda )


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

I always thought Murrays looked rugged...I do believe maintenance is half the battle.


----------



## powerking

...Well I ordered that jackshaft and it is due to arrive...actually within the next few hours!!! You know I will be out in the garage at least checking it out to see if it matches up!
watch for my followup!!
Rich


----------



## td5771

powerking how did you finally settle on which one to buy, my model number is similar but not the same, were you able to contact someone or find a spot to look it up?

my model number is g2914010 brute built by murray


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Manuals - Brute Power

I tried your number td5771 and no luck unless there is another number somewhere...


----------



## td5771

Mine is Murray built before Briggs took over. No support. Thanks though


----------



## Simplicity Solid 22

Uhhh yes,,,so frustrating briggs did not take any manual info with them for Murrays prior to 2005.


----------



## powerking

Well at first look...the new one has 8 teeth and the old one has 7 teeth..not a big deal right? I installed it without issue, but now the BIG ring gear (36 teeth) hits the small gear on the other shaft!!!! What the ****!! I suppose I will have to look at it again tommorrow night...otherwise it goes back!GRRR


----------



## jonboat

Howdy, I'm new here and found this forum through this thread after fighting the battle of getting parts for my Noma E2914000.

I've now got a little bit of a system to track down the right parts when something breaks. In fact, right now I'm waiting for an auger clutch cable (the little lower one that goes through the pulley), a new v belt for my wheel drive, and the tensioner spring for that belt.

I found a parts diagram pdf online at http://www.oscar-wilson.com/MANUALS/MURRAY/E2914-000.PDF (I don't know if the link will work, since this is my first post.

Then, since some of the parts have been obsoleted and have replacements, I find the current part number on searspartsdirect.com by doing a part# search. You can go ahead and order there, or you can try myrraypartsdirect.com, which I've found to be lower priced.

If the shaft your are looking for is the one with the small sprocket that also holds the friction disk, the original PN is 331112 (from the parts diagram). When I search for it on the sears site, it shows the right part and lists the replacement part as 585855MA for $39.84.

On the murraypartsdirect.com site, it will come up from the search and say "call us". I had that on one of my parts and called - the guy on the phone taught me a trick. in the upper right hand corner is a search box. put the part number there, and it will bring up the price and allow you to add it to your cart. They have it for $32.75.

Good luck, and if you need more assistance tracking down parts, give me a holler. It's a really good snow mover, so I'm planning to fix things as they eventually wear out and run it for several more years.


----------

